# Sara Sampaio poses in Hair & Makeup Backstage during 2017 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show In Shanghai at Mercedes-Benz Arena in Shanghai - Nov 20, 2017



## Mandalorianer (20 Nov. 2017)

​


----------



## MetalFan (20 Nov. 2017)

Schön!  :thx:


----------



## ass20 (20 Nov. 2017)

Thanks for Sara


----------



## Toolman (24 Nov. 2017)

:thx: dir für Sara


----------

